
Aadhaar: India's largest technological breakthrough - k5hp
http://www.mauldineconomics.com/outsidethebox/raoul-pal-paying-attention
======
goombastic
This is being pushed through in haste and rips a huge hole in privacy for its
citizens. The Indian state and the agency managing this exercise (UIDAI) have
refused to own up to responsibility for any breaches. They have even gone
ahead and started punishing people who point out flaws in the scheme.

Centralizing biometric data and giving third parties access to it is a bad
idea anyway.

Besides, in the confusion a large number of foreigners are likely to become
citizens. This is a huge foul up and a live example of how badly thought
through some government programs are.

~~~
k5hp
Interesting comment.

I must say, the article is written from an economics perspective and does not
consider any technical or design flaws whatsoever.

